# Trike sold



## m6mal (1 Apr 2019)

I sold my trike today after all the problems i had, i decided to get rid of it because my wife has had 2 car accidents in 11 months, neither her fault, the first car written off and this one in the menders in peterborough. It made us rethink as this town is getting a bit of a worry regarding cars etc. Also lack of company to trike with as my brother kept making excuses etc Thanks to all who helped me etc, i will be riding my GT Avalanche 3.0 in the future as i picked it up a few weeks ago for £120 in immaculate condition...


----------



## neil earley (1 Apr 2019)

m6mal said:


> Remember the trashed mudguard, I had to straighten it best i could then i started thinking and here we are looking better now with some strong tape
> 
> View attachment 460449
> View attachment 460450
> ...


nice to see your trike taking shape wont be long and you will be riding again


----------



## neil earley (4 Apr 2019)

Very nice all blinged up before long


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Apr 2019)

Hang on a minute.
This "friend" in the USA "Donated" i.e. gifted them to you, therefore as a gift they are not susceptible to import duty or VAT. OR any handling charges from the P.O.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (7 May 2019)

Good to see you've got it back on the road again.
Well done.


----------



## Bad Machine (20 Jun 2019)

Presumably, you've now decided to sell it ? 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/for-sale-ice-t-recumbent-trike-collection-only-£900/1343690535

£900 seems a fair price.


----------



## m6mal (26 Jun 2019)

Bad Machine said:


> Presumably, you've now decided to sell it ?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/for-sale-ice-t-recumbent-trike-collection-only-£900/1343690535
> 
> £900 seems a fair price.



The buyer went for a test drive this morning and gave me the full amount no problem


----------

